# Where to buy NLS betta formula?



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

Hi,
Does anyone know where I can purchase the New Life Spectrum Betta Formula in the GTA?


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

vincel892 said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know where I can purchase the New Life Spectrum Betta Formula in the GTA?


We have it at the Menagerie $8.99 for 60gram container


----------

